# Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!



## rabit (28. Dezember 2008)

*Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Hello all together!

Also ich mach es mal kurz!

Nachdem das Display meines Laptops den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mein Laptop an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen so ne Art Mediacenter solls werden, soweit so gut!

Funktastatur und Funkmaus gekauft und nun bin ich mit der Reichweite unzufrieden!

Wie kann ich die Reichweite erhöhen ist meine Frage ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Afaik ist das nicht ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Lust ein bissle zu basteln?

Schnurlose Maus / schnurlose Tastatur: Reichweite erhöhen


----------



## rabit (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Was wäre denn überhaupt möglich?
@ Erzbaron
Ja wenn es ne Möglichkeit gibt!

Also dass hab ich auch breits gelesen so wie ich es verstehe "Spule dauf fixieren ohne es elektrisch zu verbinden?!


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

einfach auf den Link in meinem letzten Post klicken, es ist möglich die Sendeleistung mit einer Antennenmodifikation zu erhöhen ... obs funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, ich nutze zur Fernsteuerung meines HTPCs eine Fernbedienung ^^

edit: du sollst einfach keine elektrische Verbindung herstellen sondern die neue "Spule" nur befestigen


----------



## rabit (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Wie über eine Remotedesktopverbindung?


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

würde ich nicht machen,
weil wenn die auf dem 11 Meter Band arbeitet, 
dann wo anderes stört und ich könnte praktisch mit 
einem s.g. Allwellen Kurzwellen Empfänger mit dem 
entsprechen  Programm für den PC mit loggen 
also deine PC Tastatur eingaben mit loggen ,
das mit der Anleitung ist im dem Sinn Unfug,
weil es ein mal PC/Mäuse gibt die auf dem 11 MEter Band arbeiten CB Funk zwischen frquenz,
und bessere im GHZ Bereich, jee nach Frequenz und Band ist , oder muss die Antenne anderes sein, die meisten PC Maus und Tastaturen sind aber im PC Funk Bereich meist im dem Frequenz Bereich wo alte s.g. Baby Fone arbeiten , so das mal als technischer Hintergrund.
Wenn dann der Funkentstörungs Dienst eingeschaltet wird, 
kann dieser Spaß bis zu  bis zu 600 € und mehr  kosten für den Verursacher .


----------



## rabit (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

@amdintel

Ich möchte ja garnicht an der Frequenz rumschrauben sondern nur die Antenne z.b empfindlicher machen oder so?


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

ab dem 1.1.2009 wird die
Post_und_Telekommunikation verstärkt Messungen durchführen ,
wegen den alten Funk DEC I  Telefonenm die ab dem 1.1.2009 verboten sind,  
da fällt dann auch auf, wenn ein Tastatur Controller unverhältnismäßig weit sendet, kannst schon mal für das Strafgeld sparen, die können so was auf einem 1. Meter genau anpeilen.
Es ist übrigens nicht erlaubt eine Sende und Empfangs Anlage selber zu manipulieren,
da erlöscht die Betreibserlaubnis, das ist Gesetz , das steht  u.a im Fernmelde Gesetz .
PS: solche Kleinigkeiten können richtig teuer werden,
 wenn man damit dann irgendwo mit Störungen macht z.b, beim Nachbarn im Radio.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> ...da fällt dann auch auf, wenn ein Tastatur Controller unverhältnismäßig weit sendet, kannst schon mal für das Strafgeld sparen, die können so was auf einem 1. Meter genau anpeilen.
> PS: solche Kleinigkeiten können richtig teuer werden,
> wenn man damit dann irgendwo mit Störungen macht z.b, beim Nachbarn im Radio.


Die Sendeleistung der Funk-/Maus und Tastatur wird mit dieser Methode die @Erzbaron im Post#3 verlinkt hat gar nicht verstärkt, es wird lediglich nur die Reichweite des Empfängers erhöht.
Demnach wird auch kein Nachbar oder dessen Radio gestört
Es ist auch nicht verboten die Sende- und Empfangsleistung bei solchen Gerätetypen zu erhöhen, solang man an solchen Geräten keine Funkfrequenzen ändert.

Anders sieht es da beim CB/Radio Funk aus. Wenn man da zb. unerlaubt einen "Nachbrenner" einsetzt - dies ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt.
---------


amdintel schrieb:


> ab dem 1.1.2009 wird die
> Post_und_Telekommunikation verstärkt Messungen durchführen ,
> wegen den alten Funk DEC I  Telefonenm die ab dem 1.1.2009 verboten sind,


DU meinst wohl CT1+ und CT2 
Erlaubt sind dann nur noch Telefone nach dem DECT-Standard


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Also ich würde die Tastatur lieber Original lassen,  aus mehreren Gründen:
wenn der Sender zu weit sehntet , 
bedienst du vielleicht nicht nur deinen PC damit,
sondern  andere PCs aus der Nachbarschaft gleich  mit? 
wenn die , die gleiche Funkt Tastatur  haben und auf  der gleichen Frequenz  sind, * vielleicht kann  auch dann dein Nachbar alles schön  mitlesen, 
sämtliche Passwörter und Benutzter Namen,
die gesendet werden und die du mit der Tastatur ein tippst , das ganze nett  unverschlüsselt * 
würde sagen Gratulation für den  erst Keylogger Neusten der Neusten Generation .

Besser ist es,  ganz auf eine Funk Tastatur zu verzichten, 
gerade wenn man Online Banking macht , 
gibt ja genug Spitzbuben .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Ich sags mal so, und da gebe ich dir auch recht.... wer eine Sende-/Empfangsanlage so weit manipuliert das andere dadurch gestört werden, ist selber schuld.
Aber die Methode in diesem Artikel stört keinen "Nachbarn".

Haben denn überhaupt Funk- Tastaturen/Mäusen und deren Empfänger eine "Allgemeine Betriebs Erlaubnis"? 
Ist mir zumindest nichts bekannt...
Du meinst sicherlich die Richtlinien über Funkanlagen und Telekommunikationsendeinrichtungen(CE Kennzeichnung)

Ach und noch was..., das BAPT gibt es schon seit 31 Dez. 1997 nicht mehr... nennt sich jetzt Bundesnetzagentur
-----


amdintel schrieb:


> besser ist es ganz auf eine Funk Tastatur verzichten,
> gerade so wenn man online Banking macht , gibt ja genug Spitzbuben .


Weshalb...?
Mit einer Sicherheitssoftware die immer auf dem aktuellen Stand ist + Firewall, einem aktuell gehaltenen Browser und einem halbwegs guten Verstand passiert gar nix.


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

ich sehe  das etwas anderes 
und die Sicherheits Software nützt dir auf deinem PC überhaupt nichts, 
wenn das Signal der Tastatur raus aus deiner Wohnung übertragen wird,
und das Funk Signal ist nur codiert ,
das sind s.g. PIMPLUS  Töne , 
die gesendet  werden und die man sichtbar machen kann. 

ich sag es mal so: 
mein Nachbar hat einen Keller, 
wo er alle Kartons aufgewartet und wo man von  außen rein kucken kann,
"das ist ja nicht verboten" , 
da lag ein Karton einer PC Tastatur, die ich mir zufällig auch gekauft hatte,
"das ist auch  nicht verboten", 
mein PC steht rechts an der Wand  Abstand von der Wand 20 cm, auf einem Tisch, 
dahinter ist die Mauer der Wohnung, kein Stahl Beton , sondern gemauert ,
was heißt, das diese Signale   11 Meter Band sehr schön durch die Wand geht   , 
nahe zu verlustfrei, hinter der Mauer  ist seine Wohnung,  konnste noch folgen ? *g*
und genau 1 Meter  von meinem PC entfernt ist  sein PC,
ich konnte, wenn er mit seinem PC im Internet war, auf meinem PC 
alles schön mit lesen,  was er eingetippt hatte , 
auch wenn er Briefe und Emals eingetippte das alles , "das ist ja nicht verboten und pech "
seine Tastatur /Maus Funk war  im original Zustand  .

hatt du noch fragen ?

PS. vielleicht gibt es ja Funk  Tastaturen und Mäuse die richtig verschlüsseln
 so wie bei Wlan z.b. ? 
nur so einen Hinweise habe ich bislang  bei noch  keinem  Hersteller gefunden,
die geben meist auch nicht ein mal an, auf welchem Band diese Funk Tastatur arbeitet .


----------



## rabit (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Naja ist alles natürlich net gut!

Wenn ich da auf der Couch liege und hab da ellen lang kabel rumliegen hab ich nichts vom Komfort!

Na dann lass ich es halt im Orginalzustand!

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

vielleicht taugt einfach die Funk Tastatur nichts , bei  mir reicht so eine von PC aus ca. 10 Meter und mehr ...  das dumme ist immer wieder,  
das die auf dem 11 Meter Band sind und genau auf den Kanälen, wo  noch alte Bay Fone schön  senden;  wenn noch andere Störungen noch im Haus sind, nennt sich QRM, dann ist die Reichweite   von so einer Funk  Tastatur sehr eingeschränkt oder funktioniert gar  überhaupt nicht,  z.b. ein DSL Router oder D-Box, 100 HZ TV, und die Funk Sachen,  die über die 
220 Volt Strom Leistung senden, verursachen schöne Störungen  genau auf den Frequenzen wo die PC Tastaturen sind ,  wenn das  alles  in der nähe ist  stark einstreuen. 

ich hatte mal vor Jahren eine Infrarot Tastatur von Conrad, die wird  leider nicht mehr hergestellt, die am Sender mehrere Dioden und an der Tastatur auch,die Reichweite innerhalb der Wohnung wenn nichts dazwischen war , ca. 10 Meter , die Tastatur hatte sehr gut am PC Funktioniert , Nachfolge Modell von Conrad wesentlich schlechter nur noch eine Diode im Sender , usw  schwach das Teil .
PS ich halte allgemein von diesen Funk Tastaturen nicht, wegen diverse Gründe, 
tcha wirklich gute Infrarot Tastatur  gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen, die kann auch von etwas friesen in dem am mehrere und stärker Dioden einbaut, ohne das man damit mit rechen muss, das man ärger bekommt,  oder dass das außerhalb der Wohnung gelangt .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

Also wenn das wirklich billiger 27MHz-Schrott ist, würde ich einfach ne bessere kaufen. 
Logitech, Cherry, Microsoft,... arbeiten schon lange im 2,4 GHz Band (letztere beide afaik auch durchgängig verschlüsselt - Abhören nicht so ohne weiteres möglich) und sollten damit typischerweise n paar Meter Reichweite haben (bis 10m laut Hersteller, meine Cherry kommt mit teilweise verdecktem Empfänger auf 3-4m, bis ans Ende des Zimmer wenn man damit leben kann, ab und zu zweimal drücken zu müssen, ehe sich was tut.

Alternative bzw. ergänzend: Wenn das Wohnzimmer es zu lässt, würde ich eine Verlängerung versteckt montieren und den Sender unter der Couch platzieren. Handhabung bleibt gleich, aber die effektive Funktstrecke sinkt auf unter 1m.


----------



## amdintel (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Reichweite Funktastatur erhöhen!*

so ist es , dabei spielt es aber auch eine rolle, wie man
das gegen stück aufgestellt , also das kleine teil, was man an den Pc steckt, sollte auch richtig platziert sein, dann ist auch die reichweite besser.


----------

